# Helping a friend find a rescue...can you help me?



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

A good friend lost her 11 year old German Shepherd a few months ago. She has recently decided she is ready for another GSD (she currently has taken in an older Poodle). She wants to rescue as she has always done and is an experienced GSD owner. The dog must be social with both humans and dogs due to her business. This is an absolute requirement. She is quite capable of training if this is lacking. She has expressed interest in agility in the past and may consider it with this dog. 
We are in Nova Scotia. I am not sure how far a rescue is willing to go. I have only located one rescue in our area and that has limited dogs (only 4 and not all are GSD). I plan on passing on their info to her.
Can anyone point me in any other directions?
The reason I am looking is my friend does not use the internet (she doesn't even have a TV). I was hoping to get some info for her and pass along the contact info. 
Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

Have you tried PetFinder?


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes. I have checked Petfinder.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If that rescue will do her home check and she would be willing to drive to meet dogs, more opportunities would be open to her - I think (I could be wrong)! 

I would see if anyone at German Shepherd Rescue of New England, Inc might be able to help. RunShepherdRun would be someone good to PM. 

I am sorry for her loss and hope she finds a match dog.


----------

